# MISC | Railway Books



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ clickable  ... or ...


16 Dec 1967  ...​












_Railroad: Identity, Design and Culture_







The photograph's reproduced on Page 85 ... I suppose _Railway_ substitutes _Railroad_ in the title of the publication around most of the British Commonwealth :dunno:



^^ clickable...  ... Page 1 (except for that copyrighted labelling)​


----------

